# Book Cliffs Spring Black Bear



## AAA (Mar 25, 2011)

So I got lucky I guess.. 0 bonus points applying for the Spring Utah LE Black Bear tag. Drew a non-res hunt 7000 Book Cliffs for this April/May.

I am a non-resident archery hunter. Currently attending college and not much money to hire a full-time guide. Never been to the Book Cliffs before, was hoping some deer hunters could give me some tips on where to start looking for some spot-and-stalk bears! Really dont know if I should hunt in April or wait till May down there... Any suggestions appreciated.

Thanks!

[email protected]


----------



## nkunz (Sep 25, 2007)

I don't know much about bear hunting but I can tell you that I took my bear in August in Taylor canyon with dogs.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I know of a canyon that every time that we hunted deer in it back in the 90's we would always see bears in it and I don't mean just one or two. It really isn't close to a road but there are roads around it. If you would like send me a pm and I'll get you the information on it.


----------



## Hound Inc. (Mar 31, 2008)

AAA, I know the area very well. PM and I will give you some advice.


----------

